# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Transportation to Runaway Bay?

## DaRev

Boardies,
It's looking like my wife and I will be staying at the Royal Decameron in Runaway bay. We have always gone to Negril, but we're changing it up this reach. Do any of you have recommendations for transportation from MoBay to Runaway Bay? Thanks!

----------


## *vi*

I would take Juta.  It was only $25 to Ocho Rios so maybe a little less to stop in Runaway Bay since its on the way.  You can also consider Clives.

----------


## sammyb

Yes, Juta, Tropical tours and/or Jamaica Tours will get you there cheap.  I want to say it was $22 one way.

----------


## DaRev

Boardies,
I just found out that my dear friend Alfred transports to Runaway Bay! He will be taking us - here's his facebook page if you are interested.. http://www.facebook.com/alfredstaxi

----------


## Rob

Alfred's page on Negril.com is http://negril.com/transport/alfreds.htm

You can get to his website from our link!

----------


## DaRev

By now most of you are probably aware that our dear friend Alfred was shot and killed as couple of weeks ago. Please pray for his family as they deal with this loss.. I am still in shock...

----------

